# Anyone have any review of UP Aquarium Supplies CO2 Equipment?



## spikeit (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.up-aqua.com/00-dm-page/00up_dm-waterplant04-big.jpg

http://www.up-aqua.com/00-dm-page/00up_dm-waterplant03-big.jpg


----------

